# "IRC" recommendation?



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Hello,

I need to recommend a Windows freeware IRC to members
of a newly formed group. Some are slightly computer challenged
so simpler is better. We don't need a lot of bells and whistles. 

I have used mIRC for years but don't want others to have
to contribute $$$ for something they won't use as often
as I do.

Do you have any suggestions? 
Anyone familiar with:
http://www.babbelirc.com/

TIA,
Linda


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I like mIRC too, but Trillian is free and not too difficult to use.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah - it supports IRC.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Trillian, Trillian , all the way.

mIRC is full of security holes that the busy fingers know how to navigate. For a novice, keeping ahead of the hack curve is quite a challenge.

Lee


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

I downloaded Trillian but I can't get it to connect to the server.

I downloaded HydraIRC and got connected pretty quickly.

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Linda


----------

